# glock talk



## tomaximus (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey all. Not that I don"t like this forum, but I have not been able to start threads or post replies on Glock Talk since I joined last month. I keep getting screens saying i am not authorizer to do so. Any ideas from some one who belongs to that forum also? My name there is Tomaximus also.
By the way, reading posts here helped me choose my first GLOCK, A G22RTF2 . I have 250 rounds through it so far and love it. I had a M&P40 and love the Glock much better.tumbleweed


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Congrats on your new G22. Hope you have lots of fun with it.


----------



## camaro*73 (Feb 19, 2010)

tomaximus said:


> Hey all. Not that I don"t like this forum, but I have not been able to start threads or post replies on Glock Talk since I joined last month. I keep getting screens saying i am not authorizer to do so. Any ideas from some one who belongs to that forum also? My name there is Tomaximus also.
> By the way, reading posts here helped me choose my first GLOCK, A G22RTF2 . I have 250 rounds through it so far and love it. I had a M&P40 and love the Glock much better.tumbleweed


Congrats on your new G22RTF2. I bought the same gun about a month ago and love it. I signed up with Glock talk sometime last week and I get the same screens that you get also. That is why I am here now. There are way more members here and you can get just as good answeres here as you would get with Glock talk.


----------



## MonsterB (Oct 25, 2009)

Hmmm weird, I joined about 3 months ago and I have no problems...even from my cell phone...it is a very busy site, theres often 3-4 pages of recent posts every day, of course theres plenty of immature retards but also alot of good info too....probably a little less mature than this forum, but much busier..


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome...


:watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't see a need to have a thread_ here _discussing page access problems_ there. _Contact their admin if you're having problems.


----------

